# Cancelled trip, now looking...



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Cancelled my trip to Michigan. -21 is just a little more than my ol bones want to handle. So I still have Monday and Tuesday off plus the weekend. Now i'm looking for someplace else to go. Any info on a good panfish lake with fishable ice, bait shop would be appreciated. Maybe northeast area. I wouldn't mind tagging along with someone for safety reasons but mainly just want to get some ice fishing in. Just point me in a direction.Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

It's probably a warm -21.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I know, we're headed up to Green Bay this weekend, and of course there's a polar blast. High of 0F, low of -10 on Saturday before the windchill. Gonna burn some propane this weekend! Good luck wherever you end up, should be plenty of good ice around.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Lot of choices in northeastern part of the state. Hoping to narrow it down and find a small panfish lake. Good luck in green bay.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Stampede said:


> Cancelled my trip to Michigan. -21 is just a little more than my ol bones want to handle. So I still have Monday and Tuesday off plus the weekend. Now i'm looking for someplace else to go. Any info on a good panfish lake with fishable ice, bait shop would be appreciated. Maybe northeast area. I wouldn't mind tagging along with someone for safety reasons but mainly just want to get some ice fishing in. Just point me in a direction.Thanks in advance.


Are you asking for a place in Michigan or Ohio? 

NE Ohio - You can't beat Portage Lakes, Nimisila, or Mogadore for panfish. Mosquito and Pymatuning could also yield some good results. Still pretty early in our ice season to get a lot of good reports but by the looks of the guys on PLX are having some fun (see the "And Now We Wait..." forum)

For Michigan - I couldn't tell you much down towards our way but I have fished Houghton and it's incredible...but that far North might be a little harsh if you're looking for some more tolerable temperatures.

NY - If you got some time off, I would venture out to Chautauqua! I just pulled this off the internet...

Chautauqua Lake is completely locked up with ice, and anglers are reporting that most parts of the lake have between 4 and 6 inches of solid, clear ice. Ice may be thinner off Mayville, near the Bell Tower and near stream inlets. Anglers generally catch lots of yellow perch, but expect many throwbacks for every keeper. There is also good opportunity to catch walleye, as population levels are up. See the Chautauqua Lake page for more fishing information.


----------



## jmciw17 (Sep 4, 2007)

Go to lake simcoe in Canada great perch fishing


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

In the truck now headed up to Northern MI for a walleye derby. Plenty of propane for the heaters haha


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Sorry, should have stated ohio. Looking at west branch. Where is a bait shop there. What areas should I look at.


----------



## doubledipper (Oct 16, 2018)

Stampede said:


> Sorry, should have stated ohio.


Don't go to Portage Lakes, or Nimisilla. Totally a waste of time !!!!! Nothing but consistent dink gills. I Would go to Mosquito for sure once the ice is good. Large Crappies and walleyes. Cemetery area for crappies and north of the 88 causeway for early season eyes. Hopefully this helps ya out.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Mosquito on my list also. Hotel's will be deciding factor.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Stampede said:


> Mosquito on my list also. Hotel's will be deciding factor.


Stampede...I haven't use a hotel for fishing trips in a long time. Anymore I look up vacation homes on www.vrbo.com or www.airbnb.com.

You can find very nice little cottages or houses for dirt cheap and are typically way more suitable for fisherman, especially if you got a few buddies.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

An example - I put in Cortland, OH in airbnb and the rates will beat any hotel...


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Got a reprieve. Some scheduling changes and I was able to change my days off to next Thursday and Friday. And since it's just me it will probably be a motel.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

lake st clair has been hot right now for walleye and gil's....I want to make a trip up there bad.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Portage Lakes and Nimisila can be a lot of fun and have some decent fish in them, but I would think you could do a lot better for quality of fish. If you just want to catch fish, they are easily accessible and have lots of bait shops and lots of people fishing on them, but I have to agree with doubledipper that Mosquito is a whole lot better choice. I don't have experience with West Branch but I have heard that like Berlin it often has pretty severe water level fluctuations that can potentially destroy the ice. There's an excellent tackle shop not far from West Branch that might be able to give you better information, I am including a link to his website. I hope you have a wonderful trip.

https://www.marksbait.com/


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

1MoreKast said:


> Stampede...I haven't use a hotel for fishing trips in a long time. Anymore I look up vacation homes on www.vrbo.com or www.airbnb.com.
> 
> You can find very nice little cottages or houses for dirt cheap and are typically way more suitable for fisherman, especially if you got a few buddies.


Yes, this suggestion is spot on! Get the app and enjoy a nice clean affordable place to crash


----------



## Maplehick (Jan 18, 2019)

Stampede said:


> Sorry, should have stated ohio. Looking at west branch. Where is a bait shop there. What areas should I look at.


Swon has it right if your going to wb you only have a couple choices and Mark's bait is the best choice 

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

I agree with Mosquito.....Nobody on Ladue or Punderson today.

Be safe


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Closest I can find a place to stay to mosquito or west branch is 20 to 30 min drive. That's using hotels.com and others show the same. Anyone know place's closer not listed on the sites.
Fishdealer, let us know how you did.


----------



## Maplehick (Jan 18, 2019)

Holiday inn Express in newton falls maybe kind of pricey. There are a couple no tell motels also don't know how clean they are. Still 10-15 minutes from wb an probably 20 to mosquito 

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Any idea of what the ice is like on Punderson. I was going to go to Lake St Clair Canadian side, but will probably wait one more weekend.


----------

